
Show HN: Sample Cover Letters – Collection of cover letter templates - rohanm93
https://coverletters.io/
======
rohanm93
Hi everyone!

I run a career platform and some of the most common questions I get from my
readers and users are about cover letters. Whenever anyone asks about them, I
usually just send them a couple of good examples of cover letters they can use
as inspiration.

I thought I'd curate a bunch of great samples so other people can use them as
inspiration too! They're sourced from some excellent career guides by places
like Harvard and Stanford (links to the original guides are included too!)

Hope you find them useful :) Any feedback or feature requests, let me know!

Thanks! Rohan

P.S. This is a side project to my main product, Resume Worded
([https://resumeworded.com)(https://resumeworded.com/)](https://resumeworded.com\)\(https://resumeworded.com/\)),
which gives you automated feedback on your resume and LinkedIn profile. Would
love for you to check that out too if you have a minute or two - would love
your feedback.

